Ask HN: What's your Twitter handle? What topics you usually tweet about? - startupflix
======
mindcrime
Personal: @mindcrime - I don't tweet a lot and it tends to come in spurts, and
is often political in nature. For example, I recently spent a lot of time
tweeting about gun rights / gun control / 2A topics.

Company: @fogbeamlabs - not real high traffic either, but tweets are usually
about technical topics. Sometimes random one-off thoughts, sometimes just a
notification about a new FogBlog post, sometimes retweets of stuff we find
interesting.

~~~
startupflix
Followed @fogbeamlabs :)

~~~
mindcrime
Cool. What's your handle?

~~~
startupflix
[https://twitter.com/_manishshahi_](https://twitter.com/_manishshahi_)

